# Haskoson: very first kitless fountain pen



## haskoson (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi there!

I´m new to this forum, so I´d like to introduce myself:

My name is Gerrit / haskoson and i´m living in the northern part of Germany.

About last X-mas i started turning pens (kits at first).
2 month ago i decided to try kitless fountain pens and here i am...
After a lot of reading i gave it a try.
i´m sure i coudn´t have done it without all these helpfull postings here and at the FPG & FPN.
thank you very much to all of you!!


This is my very first selfmade fountain pen.
It is made of a material called "JUMA" and the nib is a #5 Bock medium.
It has a single M12x0,75 cap to barrel thread.
The section to barrel thread is M9x0,75 as are the threads for the finials.

I made this fountain pen by hand on a wood lathe without any x/y-compound table or the like (how i wish i had something like this...i really wish for a metal-lathe!!)








i know i have to work on designs and my photographic skills...

Comments and critics are welcome.

best regards

Gerrit / Haskoson


----------



## Curly (Jun 9, 2016)

Welcome and that's a good looking pen. While a metal lathe can do a lot, the freedom of being able to shape a pen with a wood lathe shouldn't be dismissed to quickly.


----------



## More4dan (Jun 9, 2016)

I came to pens from the other direction. I started with a mini metal lathe and now I'm turning pens. It's better for turning to a tight tolerance but it only wants to cut straight constant diameters. To get a curved body or taper requires holding the cutter by hand until I finish my pattern attachment.  Beautiful finish work and threading. More impressive by hand on a wood lathe. Keep posting your work.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 10, 2016)

Your pen looks very nice. Welcome to the IAP.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Excellent pen -- there's no way anyone could tell that it's your first kitless.

It looks good both capped and uncapped, the proportions are good. My personal preference is for higher gloss finishes, so if it were my pen I'd use polish and buff it -- but that's me.


----------



## david44 (Jun 11, 2016)

A nice pen to start your collection.  Freundlichen Gruessen aus Nord England


----------



## chet0213 (Jul 21, 2016)

Great looking first pen!  Keep up the good work!


----------

